# Lump Charcoal and Wood Equation



## bigsyd (Nov 16, 2017)

I have a Horizon 16 Offset Smoker. I run it using Royal Oak Lump Charcoal with Mini-Logs/Wood Chunks. I start the smoker by feeding the smoker 2 chimneys of lump. I bring it close to temp and then toss a log on top. This gives me a good heat source for approx 2+ hours or so. After the first 2 hours, I'll feed another warmed log which will produce another hour or so of heat. Of course by now, my lump is fading. But I can maintain Temps by just adding wood every few hours.

Is this a good practice for long cooks? Or, should start dumping some more Lump Charcoal on the fire along the way?

If I keep using the Logs and not lump, eventually, I'll just be wasting smoke. Also, there are times when I don't want to produce smoke anymore. At that point, should I just be switch to Lump Charcoal for the rest of the cook? 

I like the convenience of just heating another log and tossing it on to keep my fire rolling along. However, if I need to start using more Lump, I can. My only issue is that I tend to lose temp by pouring some lump on the fire. This means I need to light a chimney on the side. 

Any suggestions or tips? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm in the same boat as you. I don't like wasting smoke wood but it's really the best source of heat when I'm up and running for hours.  I have been searching and have not gotten any good answers on what to use for heat source outside of charcoal or to continue to use smoke wood.  I guess if I want to use less smoke during the cook time, I will need to purchase butcher paper and wrap the piece of meat.  Like you, the last time I tried to use charcoal as heat once I was hours in, I lost temp waiting for it to catch.  It just wasn't worth the headache.  Although, that was when I first got the smoker but I guess with charcoal and smoke wood prices, it's not much different.


----------

